# Female coworkers



## Daisymay_89

I am just wondering if a female Filipino can be jealous of a female coworker? I am only asking because I work with a female Filipino, and there are days, like today, that she will squint her eyes at me. I have a feeling it has to do with a male coworker that I am not even dating or even know, and have not been able to get to know, and yet they live in the same building, hang out as well as her getting rides from him which is fine. I am just wondering if it is typical behavior from a female Filipino even when two people are not dating and don't know each other. I don't even know if they are dating or are just friends.


----------



## jamiwalker

I don't think you should judge a person by what country they were born in, because in this case, it's more a personal character trait. Have you noticed how she does it towards other people as well? Maybe she just has that kind of facial expression.


----------

